# Java Installation auf debian



## LordNikkon (26. Juni 2004)

hallo,

habe ein Problem mit der Installation von Java auf meinem woody (Debian3.0).
habe meine sources.list mit den nötigen quellen versorgt und versuche nun

```
apt-get install j2sdk1.3 j2se-common java-common
```
als antwort erhalte ich

```
Reading Package Lists...
Building Dependency Tree...
Sorry, j2se-common is already the newest version.
Sorry, java-common is already the newest version.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  j2re1.3 
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  j2re1.3 j2sdk1.3 
0 packages upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19  not upgraded.
2 packages not fully installed or removed.
Need to get 2118kB/15.8MB of archives. After unpacking 42.0MB will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Abort.
```

Bei Do you want to continue? [Y/n]  kann ich nichts eingeben oder so, klar. da kommt sofort abort.

Steh nun ein wenig auf dem schlauch, weiß erhlich gesagt nicht weiter, habe auch schon fast alle tuts die ich bei google gefunden habe durchgemacht, aber entweder gehen die sources nicht oder er findet die packages nicht?
Bitte um Hilfe!

Greetz l|N


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. Juni 2004)

Warum ziehste dir die Sourcen nicht direkt von java.sun.com ? Dann klappt's auf jeden Fall, zumal im Netz unzählige HOWTOs vorhanden sind.


----------



## LordNikkon (26. Juni 2004)

hab es mir auch schon herruntergeladen, jedoch hab ich kein plan warum ich es nicht installieren kann? 
Ich weiß das es zahlreiche Tuts gibt, aber deshalb frage ich ja hier, weil bei mir das irgendwie nicht läuft.

greetz
l|N


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LordNikkon _
> *hab es mir auch schon herruntergeladen, jedoch hab ich kein plan warum ich es nicht installieren kann?
> Ich weiß das es zahlreiche Tuts gibt, aber deshalb frage ich ja hier, weil bei mir das irgendwie nicht läuft.
> 
> ...



Lad dir von java.sun.com runter, die 1.3 die du da installieren willst ist uralt und sehr schlecht im vergleich zur aktuellen 1.4 bzw 1.5 Beta.

Die datei die du dir runterlädst ist eine .bin datei. Diese musst du nur ausführbar machen:
chmod +x j2sdk...bin
und ausführen
./j2sdk...
Dann bekommst du auf der Konsole die Lizenz angezeigt die du mit yes bestätigtst, danach 
wird installiert.


----------



## LordNikkon (28. Juni 2004)

hi,
hab mir das 1.4er gezogen und die Rechte gesetzt, dann führ ich es aus und
genau das ist jetzt  mein problem, sobald die lizenzbestätigung kommt, steht bei mir schon "Abort.", ich kann also gar nix bestätigen? --> Das versteh ich nicht.

greetz
l|N


----------



## LordNikkon (29. Juni 2004)

super,
habs mit 1.2 probiert und dageht es jetzt, komisch....
falls jemand eine Idee hätte wie es noch gehen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar!

greetz
l|N


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LordNikkon _
> *hi,
> hab mir das 1.4er gezogen und die Rechte gesetzt, dann führ ich es aus und
> genau das ist jetzt  mein problem, sobald die lizenzbestätigung kommt, steht bei mir schon "Abort.", ich kann also gar nix bestätigen? --> Das versteh ich nicht.
> ...


Zu lange "Enter" gedrückt?


----------



## LordNikkon (29. Juni 2004)

nein...


----------



## LordNikkon (30. Juni 2004)

ok, geht jetzt auch mit 1.3. lag an meinem ssh (putty) programm.

greetz 
l|N


----------

